
Comparison, the worst kind of praise you can give - mariushn
https://ideas.ted.com/whats-the-worst-kind-of-praise-you-can-give/
======
mariushn
This also apply to ourselves: stop comparing ourselves with others. Instead,
compare to a previous self, and see how you can do better than your current
self next time.

